# What kind of tree is this?



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

In Durham North Carolina. Beautiful, smelled great, and the bumbles were going crazy over them.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z73/sgcsalsero/EmailNCTree.jpg

Thanks


----------



## ENCRickey (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like vitex to me


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Yepper, that is it


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

That picture was taken at Durham's American Tobacco Campus. 

http://www.americantobaccohistoricdistrict.com/index.html

It's a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, was just there, nice place to hangout before a game


----------



## ENCRickey (Aug 2, 2008)

I just planted 2 in my back yard a couple weeks ago, hope they do well.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

They seem to do well is almost any climate or soil condition. Once established they are quite drought tolerant.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

is there another name for this tree? I could not find that spelling in my field guide and the picture was not close enough for leaf and bloom identification.

Thanks

G3


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Vitex agnus castus, Agnus castus, chaste tree, monk's pepper

You probably couldn't find it in your field guide because it is not native to the Americas... The leaves look a lot like hemp/marijuana.


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

I know only what Im sure you have read on the internet. One of the guys in our club brought a huge bag of seeds to our last meeting to give to those interested. I heard another say that Vitex blooms are still around late in the fall and that an acre of them would make tons of the very best honey. I'm spouting seeds now. It grows up to 20 feet. And I plan on using them as a fence of sorts to hide areas around my property that aren't particularly pretty.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It only continues to bloom if you keep cutting off the spent blossums and seed heads from what I hear. Around here, they bloom for 2-3 weeks, set seed, and are done.


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

isnt its nick name butterfly bush


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

No, butterfly bush might look similar but definitely different, latin is buddleia, this is vitex


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

From what I have seen and read, the Vitex is also called Texas Lilac. I doubt cutting the spent blooms matters too much, the places I saw Vitex while I was on vacation were in spots where no one is going to go around and keep cutting the blooms. They were in vacant lots and parks. The park might cut the bush back, but I don't think they bother themselves much with trimming back the bush that much or just the spent blooms. Regardless, the plants were blooming like crazy and the bees were all over it, that's what made me notice it.

C2


----------

